# Rocket cleaning/polishing advice - cape cod cloth?



## aevans31

Morning guys - im after a bit of advice please. Im the proud owner of a giotto evoluzione 2, absolutely love this machine! Iv had my machine just over a year now, and it has inevitably picked up a few micro scratches here n there (mainly due to brick dust after some extensive building works). Iv heard good things about cape cod cloths for getting rid of minor scratches etc, does anybody have any experience using them on a rocket? Thanks in advance!


----------



## DavecUK

I wouldn't recommend it.


----------



## Daren

DavecUK said:


> I wouldn't recommend it.


What would you recommend Dave?


----------



## aevans31

Iv always just used an ecloth with warm water and buffed up with the rocket dianex (i think) cloth that comes with the machine. Have you guys had any experience with anything stronger for a yearly polish?


----------



## DavecUK

Daren said:


> What would you recommend Dave?


Just completely non abrasive cloths (e cloth with label ripped off) and something like "Method Stainless Steel Cleaner"

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Method-Stainless-Steel-Surface-Cleaner/dp/B0036TGO0W

On the Mirror or Satin type finishes, it's very easy to see rub marks from anything else.


----------

